# Best Deal On Canning Supplies



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

So far the Dollar Store or Dollar General has cheapest canning supplies around here.

Quart jars were about $8.50.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> So far the Dollar Store or Dollar General has cheapest canning supplies around here.
> 
> Quart jars were about $8.50.


Be sure to check Big Lots..last fall and winter, I paid 7.50 for quart with regular lids...

JayJay :wave:

Yep...Dollar General...chinamart and others...$8.50 and some I saw were $9.96??; but Big Lots is still $7.50.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> So far the Dollar Store or Dollar General has cheapest canning supplies around here.
> 
> Quart jars were about $8.50.


you can always advertize on Craigs list and in your local paper for canning jars, I bought over 40 dozen for 2 dollars a doz.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Be sure to check Big Lots..last fall and winter, I paid 7.50 for quart with regular lids...
> 
> JayJay :wave:
> 
> Yep...Dollar General...chinamart and others...$8.50 and some I saw were $9.96??; but Big Lots is still $7.50.


Thanks Jay,I never go there but maybe I should.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> you can always advertize on Craigs list and in your local paper for canning jars, I bought over 40 dozen for 2 dollars a doz.


Good idea.Only Craigs list boots me off.But will check on the ad thing.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Jay,I never go there but maybe I should.


I like Big Lots for various things..oddities?? And I just called and told the manager, it would be a great idea to put the canning jars on a weekly circular because that price might bring in shoppers faster than a nickel on a candy bar will...duh!!

I bought 12 dozen jars during the winter months. And they have lids too..but DG has the best price on lids around here..unless Bid Lots is $1.25.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Be sure to check your local Wal-mart at the end of October/beginning of Novemebr. We scored 25 cases of Ball quart jars last year for $3.50 a case.

Also check yard sales. If you don't see any ask if they have any. Offer $2.00 a case.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Be sure to check your local Wal-mart at the end of October/beginning of Novemebr. We scored 25 cases of Ball quart jars last year for $3.50 a case.
> 
> Also check yard sales. If you don't see any ask if they have any. Offer $2.00 a case.


I did check here and that's why I went to Big Lots...chinamart put theirs back in stock...why?? who knows...but the stock girl said they had a stockroom full...couldn't understand why??

I told her---1)no jobs and folks had to buy the 39 and 45 cent cans instead of canning...and 2)the farmers prices didn't allow us to can, or at least I had to buy 45 cent cans, couldn't afford farmer's market last year.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The best buy on canning supplies around here is Fred's Dollar store. Pints $6.99, quarts $7.99, replacement lids $1/dz. But the best are the free ones. Let your older friends and relatives know you are wanting canning jars and they may be happy to give them to you. I left a note on the board at the Senior Center and got a great response, so many Seniors have moved to assisted living and don't can anymore. A older gentleman at our church (his wife was in a nursing home) gave us 200 assorted jars because he didn't know how to can. When I go to yard sales if I don't see any jars for sale I ask, scored 60 @25 cents each from one lady who didn't have them out because she didn't think they would sale. You just never know!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I did check here and that's why I went to Big Lots...chinamart put theirs back in stock...why?? who knows...but the stock girl said they had a stockroom full...couldn't understand why??
> 
> I told her---1)no jobs and folks had to buy the 39 and 45 cent cans instead of canning...and 2)the farmers prices didn't allow us to can, or at least I had to buy 45 cent cans, couldn't afford farmer's market last year.


Everyones getting greedier.Our vet thinks he should make up for the economy on his custormers.Farmers think they should too.

Soon people stop buying their products.it sure helped me to put on a rush on my gadening this year.

The 2 kittens I picked up will have to be neutered so I'll have to start putting back money to fix them nnow a real'kitty'jar.


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

Meerkat-- Check for programs in your area.

Once a month, petco/petsmart have shot clinics for $7-10 each.
And neutering/spaying program twice a year at the local animal shelters for $25.
My MIL lives near a vet school who does neutering/spaing for free, year round!

We "fired" our vet 3 years ago when he tried to charge us $700 for an unnecessary surgery, when a $4 bottle of antibuitics cleared up the problem. He was also charging $300+ for yearly checkups on our dog. NOT AGAIN. Heard from neighbor that he is raising his prices AGAIN.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*FreeCycle Has Local Chapters*



Meerkat said:


> Good idea.Only Craigs list boots me off.But will check on the ad thing.


Join your local chapter of FreeCycle ....... you can search the ads or place your own "wanted" ad .....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

joyfulheart said:


> Meerkat-- Check for programs in your area.
> 
> Once a month, petco/petsmart have shot clinics for $7-10 each.
> And neutering/spaying program twice a year at the local animal shelters for $25.
> ...


Thanks Joyful,My dr. does'nt charge as much for a visit as my vet!.Of course they do charge more for surgery.

Our last 2 dogs cost us $700 to spay.We always fix our mutts.I get sick knowing all the strays that suffer or die.I almost did'nt pick up the 2 cats.But all our animals work for a livign,so we take good care of them.Cats will keep the rats and other varmits away.Dogs will warn us.Chics feed us.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*jars and vets*

my vet charged me $75 to neuter my golden. Walmarts has generic pint jars for 6.78. bought more today canning tomatoes tomorrow.:flower:


----------

